# [APP] Xpaper - Wallpapers to Match Your MotoMaker Moto X



## GBpfan95 (Dec 21, 2011)

My latest Android app has been published. It's an app aimed at Moto X owners who have custom colored (Wood included) devices from MotoMaker. It supplies those users with wallpapers that match their devices custom color. As a Moto X owner, myself, I found this to be very difficult to do. Therefore, I made this app to ease everyone's troubles, including mine. The app is available on the Google Play Store for 99 cents.

Please try it out and leave feedback!

PLAY LINK










PLAY LINK


----------

